# Project Mountain Mods Duality



## cyriene (Mar 27, 2010)

After playing around with a few water cooled builds it is time to do a more serious build.  My previous builds have used external rads, but this time I wanted to make everything internal.  

While searching for cases I, of course, browsed Mountain Mods and was interested in the Duality case.  Seeing as I have a main computer plus a gaming computer at my desk, combining the two into one case seemed an interesting proposition.  

The two systems I will be installing here are as follows:

System 1 "Work System" - The rig I use on a day to day basis
Q9650 At 4.2Ghz
Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
EK Supreme HF

System 2 "Gaming Rig"
i7 920
Gigabyte X58-UD4P
HIS 4870 1GB
HK 3 to be replaced by Nickel Chrome Plated EK Supreme HF 
Full cover GPU water block

These systems will be stuffed into a Black Wrinkle Mountain Mods Extended Ascension Duality Case!  

I'll be using Swiftech DDC 355 pumps, probably 3. I think 3 loops should do it for now.
I also plan on using XSPC bay res for 2 DDC pumps and another XSPC DDC restop.
I'll also be using Swiftech rads, as that is what I currently have. I have an old spacing Thermochill PA120.3, but it won't fit in the new case with the 15mm spacing.  I would like to upgrade the rads in the future, but for now I will make due.
I'll also be using Yate Loon fans for the rads.  They are cheap and work well enough for now.  I would like some GTs, but those will have to wait.  If these Yates end up dying along the way, they will make good shrouds.
I'll be controlling the YL fans with a Sunbeam Rheobus extreme fan controller.  

Here are some photos of these two crazy unorganized systems currently:













So, hopefully these will fit in nicely and play well together in the new build.
It is also possible that I may buy a different X58 mobo and cpu for the gaming rig as I don't know if I really like the ones I currently possess.


----------



## cyriene (Mar 27, 2010)

Look what came in the mail!





What could be inside?




Some supplies from Jab-Tech...Not sure what coloring tubing to use, so I bought an assortment. Red was out of stock, but I have already used red and it is getting a little overplayed IMO.

And what was in the larger box?




OOhhh MM Duality Extended Ascension Case!

Starting to put together





Case Skeleton





Well, that's all for now.  I am expecting a shipment today from Sidewinders, can't wait to see what's inside!


----------



## cyriene (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh look, another package waiting for me 





Looks like some good stuff here.




Everything looks good, except, I only received 18 of 24 fan grills and 4 of the 5 sleevings I ordered.  I'll have to give Gary a call tomorrow, probably just an accident in packaging.  

Closer look at the EK Supreme HF, XSPC Dual BayRes, and some nice BP compressions.





I usually prefer barbs myself, and was going to initially use barbs, but decided to try these compressions out instead.





Looks nice, but not as nice as the Nickel Chrome plated block will look!





Time to work on the case a bit more.  I think I may install the system on air first to see how it looks and the space it consumes so I can have a better idea of how I'll run my loops.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice looking Res/pump tops you have there! Word of advice, take something (that you aren't afraid to submerse in your waterloop lol) and stick it between the downpipe inlet and pump inlet inside the res.  The pump will try to suck up all the bubbles and will take a really long time to bleed unless you force something between the two to "catch" the bubbles.  Look forward to seeing this build pan out!


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 27, 2010)

Its a Fit's case! (I have to stop calling MountainMods Fit's cases) Use your gaming rig to crunch while you work to avoid the temptation!


----------



## steelkane (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks great so far,, I just hope to see better build quality then the crazy unorganized systems currently, your hardware selection is also looking good. Also good to see the use of compression fittings.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 27, 2010)

nice! is that from sidewinders? lloks like their sleeve. its good stuff if it is.


----------



## cyriene (Mar 27, 2010)

steelkane said:


> Looks great so far,, I just hope to see better build quality then the crazy unorganized systems currently, your hardware selection is also looking good. Also good to see the use of compression fittings.



Yes, the goal is to have a more organized system than I currently have shown.  I want this one to look nice, cables organized, all the ducks in a row.





			
				overclocking101 said:
			
		

> nice! is that from sidewinders? lloks like their sleeve. its good stuff if it is.



Yeah, I picked some up from Sidewinders to try out.  It looks pretty good to me.  Now the tedious part of sleeving everything will begin soon...


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 27, 2010)

Subscribed for the goodness!  Its definately going to be a nice set up!


----------



## d3fct (Mar 27, 2010)

i'll have to keep an eye on this one, planning on gettin a mm pinnacle myself. cant wait to see some hardware hanging in that case.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 27, 2010)

d3fct said:


> i'll have to keep an eye on this one, planning on gettin a mm pinnacle myself. cant wait to see some hardware hanging in that case.



Same, this is setting up to be a pretty awesome build!


----------



## boulard83 (Mar 27, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 27, 2010)

That was the first build i ever did with MM cases, man it was a lot of fun and I did it for the same reasons. It worked like a champ.

best of luck and keep hte pic's coming!


----------



## cyriene (Mar 29, 2010)

Little update here, now is the time consuming fun stuff, sleeving!

Before:





After:










Fan time









I ran out of shrink wrap, time to go to Home Depot when I'm done eating


----------



## afw (Mar 29, 2010)

Great sleeving skills there ... 

subscribed  ...


----------



## HammerON (Mar 29, 2010)

Holy shit that is a lot of sleeving
Looks good though and I can't wait to see the final build


----------



## cyriene (Mar 30, 2010)

Little update, some small progress.  I placed some orders for more parts as I am going to be changing some of the hardware in the build now. 

Some water blocks





Putting rads on the case









I wasn't sure how I was going to mount one of my pumps. I didn't want it to sit on the floor of the case because I think it would vibrate too much.  I saw another build sometime ago, forgot when, that did something like this, the pictures were too dark to see how it was exactly done, but this is what I came up with for myself






































Leak testing!!





Can't wait to get the new parts and hardware! Then I can really get into making this build.  

I think I may change the grills on the front though.  I want to put some sort of fan filter there instead that doesn't look like ass.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 30, 2010)

nevermind: talking out my @$$hole before I had any caffeine


----------



## cyriene (Mar 30, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Are you changing out the motherboards or anything?  I saw one of the Gigabyte's only had one NIC.  If possible, I would suggest adding a second NIC (if you don't swap out the mobo for another board with dual NICs) so that you can connect the systems together and transfer files from one rig to another.



Actually, yeah. I just bought a Gigabyte X58A-UD7 for no good reason other than I wanted a new mobo.  It does have dual lan, but the second board (X58-UD4P) only has one lan port...

So to connect two computers directly like that would I need a crossover cable?  And is there any setup I have to do in the OS to make it work?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 30, 2010)

cyriene said:


> Actually, yeah. I just bought a Gigabyte X58A-UD7 for no good reason other than I wanted a new mobo.  It does have dual lan, but the second board (X58-UD4P) only has one lan port...
> 
> So to connect two computers directly like that would I need a crossover cable?  And is there any setup I have to do in the OS to make it work?



maybe, you can integrate a hidden network switch somewhere? wouldnt that work?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 30, 2010)

Now that I'm more awake and thinking things through, you would not need to do this if you have both connected to a switch or router.   You'd only see a difference amoung heavy transfers by having a direct path between the two, and that's only if you have a 10/100 megabit switch or hub (more common on wireless routers, etc.).  Now, where's my coffee at...


----------



## cyriene (Mar 30, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Now that I'm more awake and thinking things through, you would not need to do this if you have both connected to a switch or router.   You'd only see a difference amoung heavy transfers by having a direct path between the two, and that's only if you have a 10/100 megabit switch or hub (more common on wireless routers, etc.).  Now, where's my coffee at...



Oh, ok.  Well, I picked up a Trendnet 8 port gigabit switch that'll have my computers connected to so I should be good to go there then.


----------

